# A Day of Missed Opportunities: Flamingo-Islamorada 10/13



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome write up of todays events Eric.. It was for sure a day of broken hearts and some all time low's but none the less it was a good time getting back out on the water with ya.. since last time we were out was at least a month or so ago.. 

None the less, "mad props" to you and Bernard for hanging in there after the bonefish experience as it seemed like you guys wanted to just collapse and cry.. I have been there before so I can relate.. Next time I'm sure you guys will gain your composure and come out with a bonefish and maybe even a red or two ;D well do it again soon! 

Alonzo


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bonefish...I have allot of those frustrating times with them, especially on fly. I'll be out this Sat. at mingo, I'll try to hook A red for ya!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats why they call it fishing and not catching fellas  ;D, speaking of fishing.... i better get going now if i want to be on the water for the early morning bite, stay tuned for my report


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That sure was a tough day , BUT just imagine how tough it would have been had you not found all those fish. Seeing big schools like that, up close, has its own rewards. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Thanks for sharing the tale with us.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> That sure was a tough day , BUT just imagine how tough it would have been had you not found all those fish. Seeing big schools like that, up close, has its own rewards. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Thanks for sharing the tale with us.


I told them the same thing... Some people never get to see that many bonefish together like that none the less having them all mud and tail right in front of the boat!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree, seeing 2 or 3 bones at a time is fairly common,  but a bunch like that is special and not spooking almost immediately is super extra special.  

Don't sweat getting all worked up and flustered, that's what makes them so special. Think of it as buck fever on the flats. The day the encounter doesn't get to you is the day you quit fishing.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> I agree, seeing 2 or 3 bones at a time is fairly common,  but a bunch like that is special and not spooking almost immediately is super extra special.
> 
> Don't sweat getting all worked up and flustered, that's what makes them so special. Think of it as buck fever on the flats. The day the encounter doesn't get to you is the day you quit fishing.


Well said...


----------

